# 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?



## fischerheinrich (16. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern (zufällig) Kontakt zu einem Baggerseebesitzer, der ggf. den Baggersee erstmalig verpachten möchte.
Und gaaanz vielleicht möchte ich diesen pachten. Der Besitzer bittet jedenfalls mal um ein Angebot.
Zum See: rd. 12ha Wasserfläche, ca. 25 Jahre alt, nie richtig befischt (außer hin und wieder vom Besitzer), Besatz soll sein Weißfisch, Barsch, Hecht (gefangen max 1,2m) und er hat vor Jahren mal ein wenig Karpfen und Welse ausgesetzt. 
Ufer sind überwiegend stark bewachsen, an ein paar Stellen kommt man aber gut ran, recht ruhig gelegen, etwas Wasserpflanzen, soll bis zu 20m tief sein, Wasser recht klar.
Bereich: zwischen NRW und Niedersachsen.
An einen Angelverein will er nicht verpachten, wie gesagt, ggf. aber an eine Gruppe von Privatpersonen.

Bei kleineren Teichen kenne ich mich einigermaßen aus. Aber hier??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Was müsste man bieten, um hier zum Zuge kommen zu können? Wie wird so was gehandelt?
Wenns zu viel ist, lasse ich gleich die Finger davon.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Der Preis hängt natürlich stark von der Region ab. In Mittelfranken kostet so ein Gewässer zwischen 7000-8000 € Pacht pro Jahr (ohne Fisch drin) und die Zahl der Interessenten wäre sicher größer 50.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Bei einer Kiesgrube kommt eigentlich nur "Freizeitnutzung" in Betracht. Deshalb kann man den Preis nicht wie etwa bei landwirtschaftlichen Flächen "berechnen" - es kommt eben darauf an, was jemandem die Freizeitnutzung wert ist. Und das ist ganz entscheidend von der Lage abhängig, am Stadtrand von München ist eine Kiesgrube wahrscheinlich teurer als in einem sehr wasserreichen und bevölkerungsarmen Gebiet  

Aber gut, du willst ja Zahlen lesen. Deshalb:

Ich kenne einige Kauf- und Pachtpreise von Gewässern hier aus der Umgebung.
Das günstigste was ich für eine 12ha Grube je gehört habe waren 2000€ Pacht im Jahr. 

Für gewöhnlich liegt der Pachtpreis pro Hektar für stehende Gewässer hier so um die 700€ - je größer die Gewässer werden, desto günstiger wird es dann pro Hektar.


----------



## junglist1 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Bei uns in der Umgebung (Niedersachsen) werden da so 4000 +- 1500 €
aufgerufen. Wenn denn noch so ein Gewässer zu haben wäre ;-)


----------



## jkc (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Moin,

ich  die Durchführungsvorschrift zum LFG in NRW rechnet mit 5kg Entnahme pro Angler und Jahr.
Tabellenwert für den Ertrag eines Sees des Hecht-Schleien-Typs liegt bei 25 - 125kg /ha und Jahr.
Bei 12 ha wären das dann 60 - 300 Jahreskarten. Jahreskartenpreis würde ich mit 50 - 150€ ansetzen.
Pachtsumme also so von 3000€ - 45000€.:q
Ist Dir nicht wirklich mit geholfen nech?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Bei 12Ha und hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet wärst du wahrscheinlich bei einer Jährlichen Pacht zum Preis eines neuen Kleinwagens (>10.000€). 

 Ist halt ein Ballungsraum und da treffen viele Angler auf wenig Gewässer! 150-300€ Jahresbeiträge für kleinere Pfützen sind da ganz normal...

 Von daher schlecht zu sagen, was sowas bei euch in der Region kosten würde.


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

jau, schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
(Über)Trifft so auch mein Bauchgefühl. Ballungsgebiet ist es nicht wirklich, aber (Ruhrgebiet) auch nicht so weit weg.
Von daher, mal mit ein paar Bekannten sprechen. Mehr als 4.000 p.a. wäre es mir an Jahrespacht nicht wert, allerdings würde auch die Hälfte an Wasserfläche reichen...., und dann mit max. 10 Kollegen, das wäre nett. Ich werde erstmal antesten, ob zu dem Betrag überhaupt ne Rückmeldung kommt.


----------



## racoon (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Ist es nicht so üblich, dass der Verpächter ne Summe nennt, die er an Pacht haben möchte ?


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

Naja... denke hier spekuliert der Verpächter darauf, dass die "neuen" Pächter keine Preisvorstellung haben. Ggf bieten Sie mehr als er haben möchte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> An einen Angelverein will er nicht verpachten, wie gesagt, ggf. aber an eine Gruppe von Privatpersonen.



Wie soll das denn ganz pragmatisch gehen? Wer wird denn in den Pachtvertrag als Pächter eingetragen?
Wie soll z.B. die Gebührenordnung und Bewirtschaftung zwischen den Privatpersonen geregelt werden?


----------



## fischerheinrich (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*

konkret war es so: ich hatte beruflich (hat nichts mit See, Angeln etc zu tun) mit dem Besitzer zu tun, man kommt ins Erzählen, ich: ach, Baggersee, würde ich gerne mal pachten... er: mmh, Angelverein hatte schon mal angefragt, will aber keinen Massenverkehr da haben. Was willste denn geben?

So, da stehe ich jetzt, konkret wurde noch nix besprochen. Ein Angebot werde ich sicher abgeben, sieht echt nett aus der See. Aber wenn nicht, dann nicht. Geht für mich keine Welt unter, habe ausreichend andere Möglichkeiten näher dran.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2017)

*AW: 12ha Baggersee -marktgerechter Pachtpreis?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn ganz pragmatisch gehen? Wer wird denn in den Pachtvertrag als Pächter eingetragen?
> Wie soll z.B. die Gebührenordnung und Bewirtschaftung zwischen den Privatpersonen geregelt werden?



Das kann man schon regeln. Natürlich nicht im Sinne des Gesetzgebers. Ich kenne von Mittelfranken über Ingolstadt bis Augsburg privat gepachtete Gewässer zwischen 5 und 10ha, an denen man gegen Einwurf kleiner Münzen hervorragend Wels und Karpfen zur "Fotoverwertung" angeln kann, wenn man eine Empfehlung der "Insider" bekommt und das Vertrauen des Besitzers hat. Teils sogar mit Toilettenanlage am Wasser.


----------

